# What's your ideal golf course have?



## Thumperfive (Apr 17, 2006)

Not necessarily the toughest, but if you had unlimited funds what would you insist the designer put in?

me, I'm thinking a huge clubhouse with a few five-star restaurants and a hotel attached so I could catch a nap and then go back out on the course at night with the huge headlights put on!

:laugh:


----------



## Matthew_22 (Apr 11, 2006)

Yeah, I'd have a huge clubhouse, but other than that I am not really sure.

Definitely the course would have to be designed to fit in with the sorroundings, and I would also like a course that has a lot of variation in terrain (such as hills and slopes, not just a flat fairway). And plenty of places for shade... and water taps at every tee.


----------



## ebittner (Apr 18, 2006)

I would have to say no sand traps a nice long clear places to hit the ball as hard as you can. It would also have to have golf carts.


----------



## canadian_husker (Apr 24, 2006)

ebittner said:



> I would have to say no sand traps a nice long clear places to hit the ball as hard as you can. It would also have to have golf carts.



you sound like a real golfing purest


----------



## administrator (Mar 1, 2006)

*unlimited money, Bill Gates style*

Top of the line clubs with free trainers for everyone who plays more than 10x a year.
Bar at every other hole for soda, beer or other 
Clubhouse which is a dance club/bar at night :laugh:
Ladies, FREE. For everything (yes, im thoughtful)
Sandtraps, sure. But you get points for getting the ball into them :laugh:
Golf Carts, all with radios, maybe small tvs.

Then, id also try and go more new age. Gold Games in the clubhouse, or in the carts like tiger woods. Play the real course live, and play it on Xbox.

Ok, i know im stretching it all. I think the #1 thing i would add to any current golf course is the lowering of rates at those exclusive clubs


----------



## MarczO (Mar 25, 2006)

administrator said:


> *unlimited money, Bill Gates style*
> 
> Top of the line clubs with free trainers for everyone who plays more than 10x a year.
> Bar at every other hole for soda, beer or other
> ...



amen to that. Couldn't have said or planned it better myself.


----------



## choppa (Apr 25, 2006)

you guys are full time slackers 

id go for a course with perfectly smooth greens, which are reasonably receptive.

lots of water and bunkers but little rough and few trees

oh, and lots of hills around the greens


----------



## Thumperfive (Apr 17, 2006)

and lots of groundskeepers. lots and lots of widdle peeps to run around and replace the grass and do all that annoying stuff!


----------



## CanCaddy (Apr 25, 2006)

choppa said:


> you guys are full time slackers
> 
> id go for a course with perfectly smooth greens, which are reasonably receptive.
> 
> ...


I'm with you, choppa. The game is life; the clubhouse is the afterlife  

I'd also have to say that a lot of greens with interesting slopes and dips would be fun, as well as many shots over the water. I might be a little sadistic, but I like watching balls hitting the water. Maybe though we could have a little boat with a portable tee on it so you'd have to take your next shot from the spot in the water where your ball entered? That would be more interesting.

Oh yeah, the ideal golf course should also be located in a beautifully scenic area, not just surrounded by houses or trees.


----------



## Not_My_Style (Apr 25, 2006)

I'd have a huge clubhouse with amazing food, and my fairways would always be cut to absolute perfection. The greens and tees would NEVER be cut up as well. I'd also add a lot of nice water hazards throughout the course and well as some of those nicely designed sand traps (like you see in the PGA).


----------



## Phreak (Apr 23, 2006)

For me the purfect coure would have a nice 5mi wind and it would have a lot of nice all trees butthey would be spread out. I would have a nice lake and a really nice lawn.


----------



## Not_My_Style (Apr 25, 2006)

I think you would have to be God in order to have 5 mile per hour winds. Unless you're talking about some type of indoor 18-hole golf course. In which case, the course would probably stink.


----------



## fuzzyjr (Apr 25, 2006)

*hmm*

I would have a 27 hole coures. It would have a blue, red, and white nines. Pick your nine's. I would have a cart girl staionary on every third of fourth hole. Beer would be free at least to me. I would have mobile GPS in every cart to calculate drives, distance to and from the holes. That would just about do it. I will come back to reality and play at my home course with none of that except the GPS.


----------



## Thumperfive (Apr 17, 2006)

ooh.. maybe covered by a giant dome so that there's no off-weather days as well!


----------



## fuzzyjr (Apr 25, 2006)

*sounds good to me*

good idea lets get the ball rolling


----------



## CanCaddy (Apr 25, 2006)

Should be a retractable dome like in Toronto where the Blue Jays play baseball. Then if it's a nice day, the dome is back and it's sun and fun and if it's raining, close that baby up and golf in comfort.

Of course a dome that size would be like that place they built in the 1980s or 1990s for that group of people to live in for a year without living. Can't remember the name of it - just know that it turned out to be kind of phony. Hey, maybe we could buy one of those (I think there were 2 separate sites) up and convert it into a golf course. We might need one of us to win on The Apprentice though to get the financial backing.  

Back to reality - I'd also like some interesting sand trap setups too ... how about some quicksand  for those really bad golfers who are holding you up on the course?


----------



## Thumperfive (Apr 17, 2006)

lol! And T-rexes to make the hazards a bit more hazardous!


----------

